# Bill Griswold, SS Gypsum Prince



## BigMig (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking for a great shipmate, Bill Griswold, with whom I sailed on the SS Gypsum Prince Sept. 70 to Apr. 71


----------



## BigMig (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill and I were AB's on the Gypsum Prince '70-'71.. He's from Clearland , in behind Mahone Bay, N.S. Believe he moved to the west coast. All I know...


----------

